# goes to show that being a skank can land you Kanye



## ilocas2

Hezký večer, mám problémy s touto časti písničky, je to parodie "Pour It Up" od Rihanny.

got famous by fucking Ray J

Now I have herpes
goes to show that being a skank
can land you Kanye

Stala se slavnou šukáním Ray Jeje

Teď mám opar
?
?


Jelikož se jedná o americkou angličtinu, možná by bylo lepší, kdyby odpověděl Američan nebo někdo, kdo žil v Americe.


----------



## Mori.cze

V Americe jsem nežila a jsem Čech jak poleno, nicméně:

_got famous by_ ... nevyjádřený podmět je IMO z kontextu "já",
_
Now I have herpes_ ... v tomto kontextu nepochybně pohlavně přenosná varianta, nikoli drobný kosmetický problém, který si pod slovem "opar" představí Čech.

_goes to show that being a skank ... _ukazuje/dokazuje to, že když jste/tím že jste Urban Dictionary: Skank ...
_
can land you Kanye ... _lze získat Kanyeho/může vám přistát v klíně Kanye

Nezcelapřesně:
_Proslavila jsem se, když jsem vojela Ray J
Teď mám syfla
Zdá se, že white trash coura
má šanci u Kanyeho _


----------



## morior_invictus

_Who could forget about Kim K and her huge booty
She needs 2 seats on an airplane that thing is scary
Got famous by fucking Ray J
Now I have herpes
Goes to show that being a skank can land you Kanye_
(Source: genius.com + links to Google Images, Wikipedia, )

Čiže v podstate horeuvedená čast textu je venovaná Kim Kardashian, ktorá sa okrem svojho väčšieho pozadia (pre ktoré, podľa autora textu, potrebuje dve sedadlá v lietadle) preslávila najmä koitom s Ray J-om natočeným na video, ktoré údajne sama uvoľnila do prostredia Internetu s cieľom dostať sa do povedomia ľudí, pritiahnuť na seba pozornosť, atd. V médiách sa tiež objavila správa***, že Kim má genitálny herpes (≠ syphilis) no a skutočnosť, že "ulovila" Kanyeho Westa nie je v mediálnom prostredí tiež žiadnou novinkou.

_______________________
*something goes to show (you) *(thefreedictionary.com)(to iba/len dokazuje, že...; to iba svedčí o tom, že...)
something proves that something else is true _The website goes to show that almost anything can be marketed online._
Usage notes: often preceded by *it (just)*: _You can get a bigger car for twice the price, but it has the same features as the smaller one.It just goes to show you - bigger might not necessarily be better.
_
*skank *(The Routledge Dictionary of Modern American Slang and Unconventional English, p. 887)
a girl whose sole attraction is her immorality and sexual availability (US, 1966)

*** chcem iba podotknúť, že nesledujem životy "celebrít" či "necelebrít" a horeuvedené som si našiel cez Google (nebolo ťažké si domyslieť, že celý odsek sa týka jednej a tej istej osoby)


----------



## ilocas2

Super, díky.

Tu část od _Who could_ po _Ray J_ zpívá "Rihanna" a tu část od _Now_ po _Kanye_ zpívá "Kim Kardashian". Takže ta část _Got famous..._ je v třetí osobě j. č. A ta část _can land..._ by mohla být v druhé osobě j. č. a _Kanye_ by bylo oslovení, protože když to "Kim Kardashian" zpívá, tak Kanye stojí vedle ní.

Doporučuju ke zhlédnutí na Youtube - "Pour it up parody"


----------



## Mori.cze

_got famous _může být ve třetí osobě, mění-li se po něm mluvčí, dává to i smysl.
Kanye nicméně rozhodně není vokativ, ale předmět v akuzativu (nebo čem, direct object prostě), "being a skunk can land you Kanye" je gramaticky vzato "bytí tímatím vám může (přistát) přihrát Káněho".


Video si asi nechám ujít, když neznáte parodované, není parodie nijak zajímavá


----------

